# Looking for screen printers in UK



## .Danny

Hello,
I made a topic here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40941-2.html

And I have came to get outside help.
If anyone knows any good places where to find a screen printer, or any type of printer with good prices and products, can you please post here.

I am running out of ways to do this.

Thankyou.
Danny.


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

October which as based in Nottingham we used them last year and did a forst rate job.


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Any way of getting in touch with them?
I'm from Dorset too,
If thats any help?


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

T Shirt & Sons: certified organic cotton t shirts, fairtrade tshirts, ethical printers, organic cotton, fair trade sweatshirts, organic cotton t-shirts these will be closer to you, they are based in Bristol.

October UK - T shirt printing, embroidery and screen printing suppliers, October UK.

Tom


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Thankyou  
Will have a look though


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

No worries


----------



## Progeny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Hi Danny,

What type of things do you want to print?

Lee


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*


----------



## Progeny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

That's easily done with a cutter and vinyl, might take a while to weed but if you only want a few it's a good way to start.

Lee


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

I'm not sure I have the skills nor knowlage to do this by myself.
I can see it takes a lot of skill,
That I don't have.


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

It really depends on how you want the final product to look. Heat pressing wouldnt be a method i'd recommend to you as I think screen printing is a far superior method (thats my own opinion), it really is a personal choice as to how you want the final garment to look, how many you intend to produce and the avaliable funds to produce. 

Looking at your designs they are only a one colour print and personally i think they would come out great using a water based ink, again that depends on how you want the print to be finished. Plastisols could also work but would give more of a raised feel to the design.

Main question...what are you trying to acheive with the end product?


----------



## TJLewis

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Another vote for October here, contact Paul Stephenson for a first class service.

Justin


----------



## Progeny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Tom,

I know you say it's your opinion but I would'nt say screen printing is a 'far superior method', that's pushing it a bit. 

They both have their pros and cons, using the right vinyl, 95% of customers would not tell the difference.

Lee


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Like I said it a personal choice and all depends on your intended market and intended customer. We produce our ranges for the high street so hand screen our design using water based inks to produce very washed out looking prints. 

Tom


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

October replyed but they wonna see six desgins,
We only have two right now.


----------



## tom holland

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

these guys specialise in small runs.. 

http://www.idressmyself.co.uk/


----------



## studog79

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

With the value of the Dollar maybe outsource to the USA.... I just had to say that its Friday and has been a long week.


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

@tom holland: I have looked at them before, but someone here has given me a good deal.

@studog79: That sounds sound like a good idea, but finding some and getting them shipped over would prob make it about the same as getting some in the UK to do it.

Plus, I wonna "help" out little companys, if you understand where I am coming from?


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

What do you mean?


----------



## .Danny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

That pretty awsome.
We are looking to add more colour to out work,
And seeing as you need to add more screens with the more colour you add,
May be cheaper.


----------



## debragander

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Tom

So what would you say is the right vinyl, I'm new to vinyl print but have a small order for a sports club that have previously had screen printed tees so need the vinyl to look as close to screen print a possible..

Debbie


----------



## Tshirtsrcool

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

The best screen printer in London without doubt are Casual Tees!! Affordable flexible and reliable ask for tony!!


----------



## Progeny

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

I use vinyl from xpres, superflex or easycut look the most like print to me and superflex is very stretchy. I'll see if i can do some pics and post tonight. Did a small job with gltterflex today and it looks brilliant!

Lee


----------



## ruch1v

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*



tom holland said:


> It really depends on how you want the final product to look. Heat pressing wouldnt be a method i'd recommend to you as I think screen printing is a far superior method (thats my own opinion), it really is a personal choice as to how you want the final garment to look, how many you intend to produce and the avaliable funds to produce.
> 
> Looking at your designs they are only a one colour print and personally i think they would come out great using a water based ink, again that depends on how you want the print to be finished. Plastisols could also work but would give more of a raised feel to the design.
> 
> Main question...what are you trying to acheive with the end product?


are u from Notts aswell?


----------



## CTSUK

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Just to add my tuppence for what its worth
i use vinyls all day every day and haven't got enough fingers to count the amount of business i've taken away from screenprinters due to their prices and the time they take to turn their jobs 
around. As i said just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Eccentric Life

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Just to add a tuppence too... I use a cutter and vinyls all day and it is great for small runs, the print is top draw and normally out last the t-shirts! Great for small runs of stag / hen do t-shirts, clubs, football teams and if you print your own designs you only have to print one!


----------



## CTSUK

*Re: Looking for a printers in UK*

Eric your on my wavelength


----------

